

Jack Kerouac’s Secret, Obsessive Fantasy Baseball Hobby - benbreen
http://www.openculture.com/2015/04/jack-kerouacs-secret-obsessive-fantasy-baseball-hobby-before-fantasy-sports-became-a-phenomenon.html

======
ianstallings
Looks like he created a game similar to strat-o-matic:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strat-O-
Matic](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strat-O-Matic)

